

Your Enterprise Software Vendor is Ripping You Off - mokeefe
http://www.slideshare.net/MichaelDucy/defrag-15214787

======
mokeefe
Be sure to read the speaker notes. Also see
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/its-not-just-hp-and-
autonom...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/its-not-just-hp-and-autonomy-the-
enterprise-software-space-is-a-giant-stinking-mess/).

